# MOOER pedals 50% off



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

A Public Service Announcement...

Not sure how long this offer is valid but I found a promo code for http://www.marcmart.com on another forum and it still works. Just use the code mooer132 at checkout and it knocks 50% off the total. 

Not sure if it's true but I think you can add other non-Mooer pedals to the cart and as long as there's one Mooer pedal in the cart your entire total is 50% off. You'd have to confirm that though, I may have misunderstood.

I just ordered a Mooer Ensemble King which came to $44 USD with free shipping. 

If you've been curious about this brand this may be a good opportunity to try one out.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.

The Ensemble King is the chorus, I take it?

I'd picked up a HustleDrive used a while ago, cool little OCD clone.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> The Ensemble King is the chorus, I take it?
> 
> I'd picked up a HustleDrive used a while ago, cool little OCD clone.


Yes the Ensemble King is meant to be a CE-2 with a mix knob. $90 seemed a little steep to roll the dice on but 50% off is an amazing deal and I jumped on it when the code worked. The demos sound good and I was really attracted to the small footprint, I might actually be able to get it on my board without having to swap out another pedal for it!

I don't use modulation pedals very much, like maybe for 4 bars of a song so dropping $100+ seems like a waste to me whereas a $150 fuzz pedal seems like a bargain!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I ordered 4 of them from marcmart with the 50% off code about 3.5 weeks ago. YESTERDAY they emailed me that one pedal is on backorder and what did I want to do about it? Oh, my blood pressure spiked to be sure, they hadn't shipped anything yet. Went back and forth with them a couple of times, but settled on a substitute. No mini-delay for keto, both the Ana Echo and Reecho are out of stock. Getting the Rat, CrunchBox, Triangle Muff (which is what I settled for as a sub), and the Hustle Drive, I forget what that's a clone of off the top of my head - might be OCD.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

keto said:


> I ordered 4 of them from marcmart with the 50% off code about 3.5 weeks ago. YESTERDAY they emailed me that one pedal is on backorder and what did I want to do about it? Oh, my blood pressure spiked to be sure, they hadn't shipped anything yet. Went back and forth with them a couple of times, but settled on a substitute. No mini-delay for keto, both the Ana Echo and Reecho are out of stock. Getting the Rat, CrunchBox, Triangle Muff (which is what I settled for as a sub), and the Hustle Drive, I forget what that's a clone of off the top of my head - might be OCD.


Bizarre. Not to add insult to injury, but this morning I received a tracking number and notification my pedal has been shipped.

Maybe they were waiting on contacting you in hopes they got the backordered pedal in?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got tracking the next day or the day after that....but it never worked in Singapore post tracking tool lol. S'ok, the free shipping is supposed to be untracked anyways, I thought it was wierd they sent me a number.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

keto said:


> I got tracking the next day or the day after that....but it never worked in Singapore post tracking tool lol. S'ok, the free shipping is supposed to be untracked anyways, I thought it was wierd they sent me a number.


Ah! I see. I won't hold my breath then, I'll see what happens!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Looks like mine is actually on the way...

2012/12/22	
20:25	SGSINJ,Singapore	International item processed in origin country 

20:25	SGSINJ,Singapore	International item has left the origin country and is en route to Canada


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Got mine today.









Once we got past the issue of the backordered/non available delay, that it took them 3 weeks to tell me about....once things got moving, it was only 13 days for them to arrive in my hands.

They seem well built, sturdy boxes, everything functions like it should. The little 'trimmer style' volume and tone knobs are impossible to see, so I put dots of yellow nail polish on the indicator slots.

Played them in pairs, about 20 min per pair. The Hustle is supposedly an OCD, the Cruncher supposedly a Crunch Box - I haven't owned either of those so I can't say from personal experience.
-The Cruncher is more compressed, sings out better, seems to be more defined/hear single strings better at higher gain & volume. I'm going to try it out for my base rock rhythm tone next jam.
-Conversely, the Hustle is more open, crunchier and much fatter bottom. The HP/LP switch has a definite impact on the EQ and also HP is higher gain. I put it on lower gain/LP mode and volume way up, going to try it as more of a booster.

The Black Secret is a RAT + Turbo RAT at the flick of a switch (goes to LED's for the diode clipping, clearer and harder edged). The Triangle Buff is supposedly a Triangle spec Big Muff. I've built a few RAT's and a couple of dozen Big Muff clones of different stripes. Both of these pedals sound OUTSTANDING. 
-I'd take this Triangle Buff over a Way Huge Swollen Pickle any day, it's not as abrasive. It's not as gnarly as my op-amp BM clone, for full on destruction roar, but is sweeter and smoother for single note stuff. Also, dialed a certain way, I thought I was J Mascis (Dinosaur Jr), it gets that excellent bright BM sound just nailed.
-the Black Secret is better sounding than the clones I made, lots of range in both the distortion and filter (tone) knobs. Really, really good.

I also got the Joyo clone of the Snark tuner, it was only $4-5 so I added one to my order. Not as responsive as the Snark, but seems to tune fine.

Time to go reconfigure my board


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the rundown keto, there are a few that I've eyed up.

Good to know.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I should also mention, and I don't know if it's my rig or the pedals, but the Hustle, Cruncher, and the Black Secret, _WHEN DIALED ONLY AT CERTAIN SETTINGS_, have a bit of fizz on the decay if you hold a full chord. I was able to dial it out easily on the Cruncher, a lttile more tweaking on the Hustle to get there, and the RAT I don't really give a shit because I just hammer it again before it gets to that point , it sounds great and has so much sustain that to get to that point takes a while. I would also note that I had a bit of this issue on the RAT clones that I made, is it endemic to the circuit? I never did own a real RAT. Never did hear any on the Triangle, and I ran it thru it's full range of tone & sustain.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Glad your pedals arrived and that you're liking them. Mine is still somewhere between Singapore and Canada.

I owned a RAT 2 about fifteen years ago but I have no memory of what it sounded like. This video is making me want to try out the Mooer though.

[video=youtube_share;9dKw-pe7HX0]http://youtu.be/9dKw-pe7HX0[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The Rat is very very good, I spent another couple hours with all of them today. In fact, they are all just great. Totally digging the Triangle, it's crispy and bright the way I set it but somehow just ...better than other BM's I've made and or otherwise owned. I have no doubt it will cut our band mix like crazy.

I swapped around on my initial thinking on the Hustle and Cruncher. I'm going to use the Hustle for my main rock rhythm sound, I like the extra bottom and clarity. Will probably use the RAT somewhat the same way for a slightly different sound. Hustle INTO the Cruncher sounds way better for soloing than the other way, they play well together stacked.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> Looks like mine is actually on the way...
> 
> 2012/12/22
> 20:25	SGSINJ,Singapore	International item processed in origin country
> ...


My pedal hasn't arrived yet, I'm not concerned but it got me thinking how random postal delivery can be. 

One item I ordered took four days to get to Vancouver from China and then took almost ten days to get from Vancouver to Toronto. Weird.

Is my current parcel in a shipping container somewhere in the middle of the Pacific?

Just wondering.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Wish I had seen this earlier!

Seems that the coupon's no longer valid.


----------



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

It still works


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

No tracking update until today... 

2013/1/11 
12:03pm TORONTO 

Item out for delivery

Go figure! Today might be a NPD!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

It's here! Of course I work in a studio where there are no musical instruments so I'll have to wait to get home to try it out.

I thought it would be tiny, but I wasn't quite prepared for how small it would actually be.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats Dave, let us know what you think.

Have you previously tried the BOSS chorus that it's modeled after?

I've considered building a Nano, or Mini board with these, or similar sized pedals.
With the offset input/outputs, you can get them fairly tight together.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

My Pure Boost arrived in 13 days after order and 9 days after shipping. Free shipping that for some reason was xpresspost once it hit Canada. Good deal.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Which is the Pure Boost fashioned after? An EP?

Do you get much colouration with the pedal on?


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

An RC booster. With the EQ flat it seems to be fairly neutral. It's got more gain on it than I was expecting so it can create a lot of its own hair. I've found that it works best for me with the gain way down and the volume way up so it's primary a clean boost with a nice EQ. I'm using it post distortion to make things louder without adding much more, if any, distortion. The EQ controls work well.


----------



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

Mine just came in today, got the pitch box and trelicopter, love them!


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just ordered the Flex Boost. Great deal. Waiting for the Chorus and Phase 90 clone to get back in stock. Glad I found this thread.


----------



## xxvga (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey all. 
I stumbled across this thread after trying out many of these pedals at the guitar swap meet yesterday in Toronto.
I had never heard of them prior to this weekend and am now happy to say that I own 4 of the pedals. The Rage Machine, Hustle Drive, Cruncher and Trelicopter. 
I bought them from a Canadian distributor that i found on this guitar forum (Hear Ye Music - Home). It'll end up costing you around the same money that you're paying to order directly from China and they'll make sure you're satisfied so if there are issues you can deal with Hear Ye instead of trying to deal with China.

Anyway, I am in no way affiliated with them, just a happy customer that paid about what you all paid but got my pedal same day in Toronto rather than waiting a month from China. check it out.

Thanks all and have fun. great pedals.
Mike


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

My Flex Boost arrived the other day along with a piano-tuning hammer/wrench. Hard to describe just how small the pedal really is. Wow. Won't be able to check it out for a week or two as we are in mid-move. I miss all my stuff.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

xxvga said:


> It'll end up costing you around the same money that you're paying to order directly from China


Assuming the discount code is still valid it would actually cost me double the price.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Just got an email from marcmart, saying they have stock on the Reecho and the discount is now 40% not 50%.


----------

